# Samsung Fernseher findet nach Neuformatierung keine Filme mehr auf USB Festplatte



## dirkdiggler (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Meine Usb Festplatte (ntfs formatiert) lief immer Problemlos an meinem Samsung Fernseher. Um an dem Panasonic Fernseher meiner Eltern die USB Aufnahme Funktion zu testen musste ich diese dann vom Fernseher erst formatieren. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das ein Linux Dateisystem.
Als ich die Platte nach dem Test wieder über Win7 zurück ins NTFS Format gebracht habe erkannte mein Fernseher leider keine Videos mehr. Er erkennt zwar die Festplatte, findet auf dieser aber keine kompatiblen Videos. Hab sie jetzt schon 2 mal neu formatiert, einmal haken bei Schnellformatierung gesetzt einmal nicht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Was könnte ich noch versuchen damit mein Fernseher meine Videos wieder erkennt.


----------



## SESOFRED (3. Mai 2012)

Du hast also am anderen TV Formatiert und wunderst Dich das die Daten weg sind?
Formatieren = Löschen aller Daten!


----------



## Supeq (3. Mai 2012)

Du kannst versuchen mit Recuva, O&O:FormatRecovery oder ähnlichen Programmen deine Daten zu retten. Meistens funktioniert das, viel Glück!


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2012)

Genauer schreib er das Dateisystem neu.

Was mit der Totallöschung aller Daten einhergeht.
Will heißen die sind für immer weg.

Hast du eine Sicherheitskopie?

Normalerweise wird man vor dem Formatieren mit Warnungen belästigt, oder?

Edit :Nicht nach mehrmaligem Formatieren. Bereits nach dem ersten mal nicht. Zumal er wohl schon die alten Speicherbereiche neu überschrieben hat.


----------



## dirkdiggler (4. Mai 2012)

Ok, hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Das die Daten nach einer Formatierung weg sind ist natürlich klar. Was ich versucht hatte zu sagen ist das wenn ich jetzt Filme von meinem Pc auf die Usb Festplatte kopiere erkennt mein Fernseher diese Filme nicht mehr. Dieselben Filme die er vorher problemlos abgespielt hatte.
Hier nochmal in Stichpunkten der genaue Ablauf:

- Samsung Fernseher spielte Problemlos alle Videos meiner NTFS Formatierten Usb Festplatte ab.
- Um die Aufnahmefunktion am Panasonic Fernseher zu testen wurde die Platte vom Fernseher neu Formatiert (Linux Dateisystem)
- Festplatte wurde mit Win7 wieder zurück ins NTFS System Formatiert (Schnellformatierung)
- Samsung Fernseher spielt die Danach kopierten Filme nicht mehr ab
- Platte nochmal ins NTFS Format Formatiert (ohne Schnellformatierung)
- Samsung Fernseher spielt die nochmal neu kopierten Filme immer noch nicht ab

Die Frage ist nun was kann ich tun? es muss ja eigentlich an der Formatierung der Platte liegen. Kopiere ich die Filme auf meinen Usb-Stick laufen sie problemlos.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Mai 2012)

Dein Samsung konnte und kann nicht NTFS, weil das System von MS lizenziert ist und sie die Lizens nicht verkaufen. Dein TV kann nur FAT!!!! 
Also bitte im FAT Format formatieren!


----------



## dirkdiggler (4. Mai 2012)

Der Fernseher kann definitiv NTFS. Die Platte war vorher auf NTFS Formatiert und eine andere Platte die vorher mit FAT Formatiert war hatte ich genau wie meinen USB Stick extra auf NTFS Formatiert damit HD Filmdateien drauf passen. Die grenze bei Fat liegt ja bei 4Gb wenn ich mich nicht irre. Bei einem Film in 1080P kommt man damit nicht weit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Mai 2012)

Ok stimmt, heutige TVs könne NTFS! Kannst du mal genau sagen was für eine TV du hast?


----------



## hbf878 (4. Mai 2012)

hast du das volume/die partition mal ganz gelöscht und dann neu erstellt? was ist der partitionsstil? hat sich der verstellt? waren vorher vllt versteckte dateien von samsung drauf, die irgendwie was mit der erkennung zu tun gehabt haben könnten? 

hbf


----------



## dirkdiggler (5. Mai 2012)

Hab unter der Datenträgerverwaltung nochmal das Volumen gelöscht und ein neues erstellt. Hier die wichtigsten Einstellungen

Volumentyp: Einfaches Volumen
Dateisystem: NTFS
Größe der Zuordnungseinheit: Standard

Hat nur leider nichts gebracht. Kopier ich einen Film auf meinen USB Stick erkennt er ihn, über die Platte nicht.
Das Formatieren am Fernseher meiner Eltern muss irgend etwas mit meiner Platte gemacht haben was das Formatieren über Windows nicht wieder gerade bügelt 

@hbf878 Ich weiß leider nicht genau was du mit Partitionsstil meinst. Es ist auf jedenfall nur ne einfache kleine 160Gb 1,8" Festplatte die nicht unterteilt ist. Unter Datenträgerverwaltung wird sie als primäre Partition angezeigt

Edit Hab noch was wegen dem Partitionsstiel gefunden bei der Platte wird dabei GUID-Partitionstabelle (GPT) angezeigt. bei meinem Stick dagegen Master Boot Recorder (MBR)  
Daran könnte es also liegen. Die frage ist nun, wie ändere ich das.

Bin jetzt leider für ein Paar tage nicht zu hause. Könnte das also leider erst mitte nächster Woche ausprobieren.


----------



## hbf878 (5. Mai 2012)

der partitionsstil *könnte* dran schuld sein, das da was nicht funktioniert, z.b. dass keine partitionen erkannt werden. um den zu ändern, musst du alle partitionen von der platte löschen und dann in der kommandozeile *diskpart *starten, die externe festplatte mit *list disk* ausfindig machen, mit *select disk x* (x=datenträgernummer, die die externe festplatte laut _list disk _hat) auswählen und mit *convert mbr *in einen mbr-datenträger konvertieren. 
!!!achtung: das konvertieren in mbr solltest du nur machen, wenn die festplatte <=2TB groß ist. sonst ist der gpt-stil schon richtig

hbf


----------

